# 8812au, airodump-ng, and channels

## Wormer

I finally got the 4.3.22-beta6 8812au driver installed and can put my card into monitor mode. I can verify that it works, as it is getting packets from multiple networks. In fact, that seems to work just fine.

Unfortunately, it looks like airodump-ng can't figure out how to change the channels to do a scan. If I do 'iwconfig wls35u1 channel 1' for example, airodump-ng will get stuff on channel 1 and properly identify it. However, airodump-ng is trying to channel hop and it's as if the command to change the channel never gets to the card. There are no error messages in the kernel log regarding this. I can manually change the channel while airodump-ng is running with either iw or iwconfig, but it doesn't appear as if airodump-ng can do it itself.

Any ideas?

----------

## khayyam

Wormer ...

please show what you're doing ... from the above it looks like you're using the 'wls35u1' interface and not the monitor interface. Also, what version of aircrack-ng, and what 'airmon-{ng,zc}' are you using to create the monitor?

best ... khay

----------

## Wormer

# iwconfig

```

wls35u1  unassociated   Nickname:"<WIFI@REALTEK>"

              Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

              Sensitivity:0/0

              Retry:off  RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

              Encryption key:off

              Power Management:off

              Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level: 0

{packet stats, all 0}

 
```

If I then run 'airmon-ng start wls35u1' I get:

```

PHY     Interface        Driver          Chipset

phy1   wls35u1          ??????          Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8812AU 802.11a/b/g/n/ac WLAN Adapter

cat: /sys/class/ieeee80211/phy1/device/net/wls35u1mon/type: No such file or direwctory

Newly created monitor mode interface wls35u1mon is *NOT* in monitor mode.

Removing non-monitor wls35u1mon interface...

```

If I run 'airmon-ng check kill' it kills dhcpcd which is running on a virtual ethernet interface, but doesn't improve matters.

Now, if I do:

```

# iw wls35u1 set type monitor

#

```

```

# iwconfig

wls35u1  unassociated   Nickname:"<WIFI@REALTEK>"

              Mode:Monitor  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

              Sensitivity:0/0

              Retry:off  RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

              Encryption key:off

              Power Management:off

              Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level: 0

{packet stats, all 0}

```

In this configuration, I can run 'airodump-ng wls35u1 --band a' and it will start sniffing networks, but only on channel 1. The program says it's hopping in the upper left corner, but all data received is for channel 1. I can go in behind it in a different terminal and manually change the channel to anything else and it will start picking up on that channel.

The problem appears to be that airodump-ng doesn't know how to change the channels.

----------

## khayyam

 *Wormer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> PHY     Interface        Driver          Chipset
> 
> ...

 

Wormer ... that would seem to be a typo in airmon-ng ... it should be 'ieee80211' not 'ieeee80211'. 

```
# sed -i -- 's/ieeee80211/ieee80211/g' /usr/sbin/airmon-ng'
```

Also, its not detecting 'Driver', which may, or may not, cause the setup to fail.

 *Wormer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # iw wls35u1 set type monitor
> ```
> ...

 

The whole point of airmon-ng is to create the monitor device, so don't expect 'iw' to succeed where airmon-ng failed.

 *Wormer wrote:*   

> The problem appears to be that airodump-ng doesn't know how to change the channels.

 

With '--band a' it may be your regdomain ... did you also get the same result with 'g'?

Again, what version of aircrack-ng?

best ... khay

----------

## mir3x

Try 

ifconfig wls35u1 down

first, then start sniffing

----------

